# utilisation du guidage WAZ avec iphone



## gbko (6 Avril 2021)

Je souhaite utiliser le système WAZ comme navigateur sur ma voiture équipée d’un GPS obsolète.

D’où mes questions :

a) Est-il possible d’utiliser l’écran du GPS voiture partant des infos de mon iphone 5s ?

b) si impossible en a), est-il possible d’utiliser mon ipad pro partant des infos de l’iphone ?

S’il y a une solution, une aide me serait très nécessaire pour la procédure à appliquer car je ne suis pas un expert des systèmes d’Apple

Merci à toute bonne âme qui veut bien perdre un peu de temps avec le pépé


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2021)

Bonjour ,

Vous avez CarPlay sur votre voiture ?


----------



## gbko (6 Avril 2021)

négatif, c'est quoi et comment ça cohabite avec mon GPS fourni avec ma voiture ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2021)

Si vous n'avez pas CarPlay , vous ne pourrez avec Waze sur votre écran


----------



## gbko (7 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si vous n'avez pas CarPlay , vous ne pourrez avec Waze sur votre écran


Merci,  
Ceci répond à la première partie de ma question a) mais pour b) ?
Par curiosité, comment obtenir ce Carplay ? 
gbko


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2021)

Pour Obtenir Car Play , il faut un autoradio  qui a cette technologie


----------



## Oli17 (24 Mai 2021)

Un GPS compatible CarPlay moi j’ai un Qaishqai 2018 et pas de CarPlay j’ai les boules

Si quelqu’un connais une solution merci


----------

